# Gothic 2:Paladin Rüstung, bekommt man sie oder nicht?



## Gajeza (19. Februar 2005)

*Gothic 2aladin Rüstung, bekommt man sie oder nicht?*

Servus

ich spiel grad gothic 2 + addon.
ich spiel die story von g2 und addon parallel. ich war schon im tal der erbauer und bin jetzt zurück nach korinis um mich im minental ein zu stärken und paladin zu werden. wenn man den mord an lothar aufgeklärt hat dann kann man ja paladin werden. man bekommt dann die ritterrüstung.
bekommt man im späteren spielverlauf auch die rüstung die lord hagen oder lothar beispielsweise tragen.


----------



## HarryP (19. Februar 2005)

*AW: Gothic 2aladin Rüstung, bekommt man sie oder nicht?*



			
				Gajeza am 19.02.2005 10:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Servus
> 
> ich spiel grad gothic 2 + addon.
> ich spiel die story von g2 und addon parallel. ich war schon im tal der erbauer und bin jetzt zurück nach korinis um mich im minental ein zu stärken und paladin zu werden. wenn man den mord an lothar aufgeklärt hat dann kann man ja paladin werden. man bekommt dann die ritterrüstung.
> bekommt man im späteren spielverlauf auch die rüstung die lord hagen oder lothar beispielsweise tragen.




Die Schwere Paladinrüstung (oder so ähnlich bekommt man im 5. Kapitel
wenn man das Geheimnis der Bibliothek herausgefunden hat bzw die Teleportrune gebaut hat die zum Geheimraum im klosterkeller führt in welchem sich die Rüstung befindet.


----------



## Gajeza (19. Februar 2005)

*AW: Gothic 2aladin Rüstung, bekommt man sie oder nicht?*



			
				HarryP am 19.02.2005 11:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Gajeza am 19.02.2005 10:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Aja des hab ich auch schon mal von nem freund gehört und wollt es mal bestätigt haben. danke
wan beginnt denn kapitel 5?


----------



## Tomcat411 (19. Februar 2005)

*AW: Gothic 2aladin Rüstung, bekommt man sie oder nicht?*



			
				Gajeza am 19.02.2005 11:22 schrieb:
			
		

> HarryP am 19.02.2005 11:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wenn man alle Drachen getötet hat und zurück nach Khorinis geht
kannst ja hier mal gucken:
http://mondgesaenge.de/G2ADB/


----------



## Gajeza (19. Februar 2005)

*AW: Gothic 2aladin Rüstung, bekommt man sie oder nicht?*

also ich hab mir jetzt des auge innos vom sonnenkreis geholt
und auch des verbrechen um bennet aufgeklärt bin also jetzt paladin.
nun hab ich zu vatras gesagt dass ich probleme mit dem auge innos habe aber er sagte mir dass er mir nur helfen werde wenn ihn jemand vertritt.
wen kann man ihm denn zur vertretung schicken?


----------



## Tomcat411 (19. Februar 2005)

*AW: Gothic 2aladin Rüstung, bekommt man sie oder nicht?*



			
				Gajeza am 19.02.2005 16:58 schrieb:
			
		

> also ich hab mir jetzt des auge innos vom sonnenkreis geholt
> und auch des verbrechen um bennet aufgeklärt bin also jetzt paladin.
> nun hab ich zu vatras gesagt dass ich probleme mit dem auge innos habe aber er sagte mir dass er mir nur helfen werde wenn ihn jemand vertritt.
> wen kann man ihm denn zur vertretung schicken?



wenn ich mich nicht irre war es Myxir


----------



## Gajeza (19. Februar 2005)

*AW: Gothic 2aladin Rüstung, bekommt man sie oder nicht?*



			
				Tomcat411 am 19.02.2005 17:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Gajeza am 19.02.2005 16:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



kommt der auch aus dem tal der erbauer zurück und vertritt vatras?


----------



## Tomcat411 (19. Februar 2005)

*AW: Gothic 2aladin Rüstung, bekommt man sie oder nicht?*



			
				Gajeza am 19.02.2005 17:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Tomcat411 am 19.02.2005 17:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



frag ihn doch mal   
auf der Seite die ich gepostet habe, steht das so


----------



## Gajeza (19. Februar 2005)

*AW: Gothic 2aladin Rüstung, bekommt man sie oder nicht?*



			
				Tomcat411 am 19.02.2005 17:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Gajeza am 19.02.2005 17:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ich war schon mal da und hab ihn angeprochen. ich werd jetzt noch mal hingehen und ihn versuchen dazu zu bewegen.
kanns vielleicht sein dass man für ihn irgendwelche quests machen muss damit er mit kommt. aber man kann neue und alte story schon zusammen spielen?


----------



## Bwana (19. Februar 2005)

*AW: Gothic 2aladin Rüstung, bekommt man sie oder nicht?*

Du musst das Tal der Erbauer durchspielen, vorher kehrt Myxir nicht in die Stadt zurück, um Vatras abzulösen.


----------



## Gajeza (19. Februar 2005)

*AW: Gothic 2aladin Rüstung, bekommt man sie oder nicht?*



			
				Bwana am 19.02.2005 17:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Du musst das Tal der Erbauer durchspielen, vorher kehrt Myxir nicht in die Stadt zurück, um Vatras abzulösen.






so n scheiss
         

wie lang dauert des noch wenn man grad bei der zweiten aufnahme prüfung ins banditelager ist(alte steintafel besorgen)?
wo ist die stein tafel im sumpf


----------



## Tomcat411 (19. Februar 2005)

*AW: Gothic 2aladin Rüstung, bekommt man sie oder nicht?*



			
				Gajeza am 19.02.2005 18:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Bwana am 19.02.2005 17:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ist im Sumpf im Süden nicht so ne Ruine, da müste die zu finden sein
ist schon etwas her, als ich das letzte mal Gothic 2 gespielt habe


----------



## Py3o (19. Februar 2005)

*AW: Gothic 2aladin Rüstung, bekommt man sie oder nicht?*

Schau mal da. Auf der Seite ist wirklich ALLES eingetragen, erklärt, aufgeführt...
http://mondgesaenge.de/G2ADB/


----------



## Gajeza (19. Februar 2005)

*AW: Gothic 2aladin Rüstung, bekommt man sie oder nicht?*



			
				Py3o am 19.02.2005 18:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Schau mal da. Auf der Seite ist wirklich ALLES eingetragen, erklärt, aufgeführt...
> http://mondgesaenge.de/G2ADB/
> [/quote]
> 
> ...


----------



## JaeMcBean (19. Februar 2005)

*AW: Gothic 2aladin Rüstung, bekommt man sie oder nicht?*



			
				Gajeza am 19.02.2005 18:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Py3o am 19.02.2005 18:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gajeza (20. Februar 2005)

*AW: Gothic 2aladin Rüstung, bekommt man sie oder nicht?*

ja werd ich machen
noch ne frage: welchen level kann man denn erreichen wenn man beide durchspielt?


----------



## JaeMcBean (20. Februar 2005)

*AW: Gothic 2aladin Rüstung, bekommt man sie oder nicht?*



			
				Gajeza am 20.02.2005 14:52 schrieb:
			
		

> ja werd ich machen
> noch ne frage: welchen level kann man denn erreichen wenn man beide durchspielt?



Wenn du mit beide Gothic+NdR meinst, kannste afaik bis Level 54 kommen, aber auch nur wenn du alle NPC's umbringst.


----------



## Gajeza (20. Februar 2005)

*AW: Gothic 2aladin Rüstung, bekommt man sie oder nicht?*

aja metzeln


----------



## Homerclon (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: Gothic 2aladin Rüstung, bekommt man sie oder nicht?*



			
				JaeMcBean am 20.02.2005 15:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Gajeza am 20.02.2005 14:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Umbringen ist nicht nötig, niederschlagen genügt eigentlich.

Und natürlich kann man das Tal der Erbauer auch mit der Paladinrüstung unsicher machen, mit beginn eines neuen Kapitels kommen neue Monster(nicht die gleichen, sie werden auch stärker), diese kann man dann ja wieder zerlegen. Das Portal wird ja nicht wieder deaktiviert.


----------



## Gajeza (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: Gothic 2aladin Rüstung, bekommt man sie oder nicht?*

ja aber halt raven besiegen und die ganzen quests da machen aber der myxir kommt ja vorerst net zurück


----------



## the-pope (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: Gothic 2aladin Rüstung, bekommt man sie oder nicht?*

ich hab gothic2+addon vor kurzem zum 6ten mal gezoggt un bin dass letzte mal als level56 paladin gegen den untoten drachen angetreten !!!! OHNE CHEATS!!!!!


----------

